# Guitar Stands



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

The top one is for an Acoustic Guitar. It is made from bookmatched Curly Maple and a combination of East Indian Rosewood/Red oak strips. The top pegs and caps on the bottom are Ebony. I finished it with BLO.

The bottom one is for an electric guitar. I made two of these from some antique Red Oak table leaves. They too are finished with BLO.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful work ... I really love the flowing lines


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

SHARP! :rockon:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I make stands and sell them but not as nice as yours.You could get good money for them,Itchy


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful work. I love how the curls on maple are book matched (or at least appear to be); very refined look.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Very nice stand. Could you possibly give me the dimensions of the electric stand? (WxDxH) 

Would like to build one for my son. 

Again, very nice.

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*Guitar Stand Dimensions*



RLHERRON said:


> Very nice stand. Could you possibly give me the dimensions of the electric stand? (WxDxH)
> 
> Would like to build one for my son.
> 
> ...


Better yet, I have drawings and a full size temlate that you can print out at Kinko's for the Scrool Saw work. Just let me know where to send'em.

_Streamwinner_: the Curly Maple is bookmatched. I cut the halves from one piece, then resawed them for a perfect match.


----------



## brendanrcarpenter (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice. I've been looking for some ideas for mine and your pics help a lot. Great work.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow those are pretty, especially the bookmatched curly maple, your finish work is wonderful, really makes the curls pop out. Cool designs, I don't play guitar and am not a luthier but I appreciate good work when I see it.


----------

